# DpsNutrition.com



## Snatch518 (Jul 24, 2002)

Someone told me about this site and how cheep you can get supplements for.  I was going through the EAS products and I was amazed by the prices.  And like the old saying goes if its too good to be trie it probably isn't.  So I just wanna know is this some sort of scam or has anyone bought products off this site?


----------



## kuso (Jul 24, 2002)

A lot of people here buy from there.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2002)

I have and i love the place


----------



## Snatch518 (Jul 24, 2002)

I just used the search button and found they are legit, thanks.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jul 24, 2002)

All I can say from www.dpsnutrition.com is good. I have placed multiple orders with them my product is always on time 3-5 days after I place the order. They costumes service is FAST I had a question for them in less than 4 hours they had replied to my e-mail.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 24, 2002)

They take alittle longer for me but It is always worth it


----------



## MONSTER4X4 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah I've ordered from them 6 times.  The stuff gets to my apartment in 2-4 days.  I'm really pleased with them and will continue to get my stuff there.


----------



## david (Jul 25, 2002)

Wow, impressive!  I just saved that link to my favorites for when I 'm away (or locked up)  LOL!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 25, 2002)

I use them ALL THE TIME.  It is the only online supplement store I buy from.  I've used them probably a dozen times, and every experience has been outstanding.


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

My favorite thing about dps is  the bulk items they have. You have a bunch of buddies pitch in and you can really get some deals.


----------



## david (Jul 27, 2002)

Sounds like your buying HGH ther Bigss!


----------



## Duncan (Jul 27, 2002)

They get an A+ all around from me


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2002)

We all chip and and buy the myoplex and the Jugs of protien and xendrine efx


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 29, 2002)

i buy all my stuff from them.  shipping to me takes a week b/c they are east coast and i'm west but they are reliable and great prices so no complaints!


----------



## enrage (Jul 30, 2002)

they're slow, but they are good. usually takes around 7 days for me to get my supps.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 30, 2002)

it takes me 7 days too but they ship same day or next day depending what time you order.  it's $4.90 to ship up to 10 lbs of stuff and they send it UPS ground.  so if you're across the country from them it will take a week since weekends don't count in delivery time and ups starts counting days 1 day after it's shipped.

it's expensive to upgrade to faster shipping so i try to plan ahead.


----------

